# KDS 'Detailing Fools Day' Lanyards



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

o.k guys, for those of you that are attending the above event you have the opportunity to take a wee momento home with you from the day (apart from a load of detailing goodies that is ).
fellow DW member and KDS meet attendee Kobeone (Rich) has lined up a company to make some Lanyards for us (company is www.lanyards.co.uk ).
the price of these is *£1.65 per lanyard*, a bargain if you ask me 
below is a sample to show the final design chosen -










payment for these is to go as a 'gift' via paypal to [email protected]
once you have sent the payment, please send Kobeone a PM on here with your real name, forum name and if you'd like your forum status on there as well - i.e 'washmitt meister', or, in my case 'showroom moderator' 

Rich needs to of received payment from everyone that would like one by *Monday 12th March* so we get them in time for the day on April 1st.

i'd like to thank Richard once again for offering this to our DW members :thumb:

any quieries, don't hesitate to contact me or Richard 

*if you are interested, i will start a list in this thread and 'tick off' the names once payment is received :thumb:*

cheers,
Kev

1. kev PAID
2. adlem PAID
3. ford nut PAID
4. stanglang PAID
5. Herc74 PAID
6. svended PAID
7. gtechrob PAID
8. ads2k PAID
9. Kap01
10. -PJB- PAID
11. e32chris PAID
12. dodd87
13. The Bouncer PAID


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Pop me down for one Kev, I'll get payment sent across in the next couple of days :thumb:


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Put me down as well please kev. ....:thumb:
ID # 4XP180360C392932K pp gift sent.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Me too kev, sending payment now :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Monies sent :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers chaps


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Put me down for one please... I'll do the necessary when back from the school run....


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Kev.... Monies sent as PPG... Transaction ID # 0JC622727V4771245 refers..

Thanks Dave


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Put me down for one please!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Money sent. Transaction ID: 37R55298599589836


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

sent :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Monies sent :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

i will make sure that all of the KDS staff are coming then get back to you with the list :thumb:

thanks guys

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

On it like a car bonnet!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Done. :thumb:

Cheers Kev and Richard.

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 2FL76028TN047011S)


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

gtechrob said:


> sent :thumb:


Ill be buying some of your products on the day..... :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks guys for quick payment and great to see loads of interest. Big thanks to Kev for sorting the day and arranging all the threads, should be a great day and i can already taste the maccy d's breakfast in the morning!! These lanyards do look the business and will be a nice touch for the day.

Thanks again guys 

Rich


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> i will make sure that all of the KDS staff are coming then get back to you with the list :thumb:
> 
> thanks guys
> 
> ...


Cool thanks Kelly, have sorted your own Lanyard already mate so dont send money from yourself. :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Just checked with my contact at the supplier and can push the day to the 15th march to finalise the order. I can if needed get the order placed and delivered in 7 days. Ill be doing a few designs of the name badges next week and put them on this thread to see what evryone thinks and then i can spend an evening getting them printed off and ready for the lanyards.

Rich


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

come on guys, more people voiced interest than this


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

I'll have one Kev! Cheers for organising Rich, I'll send money tonight.

Matt


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

All paid up :thumb:


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

all paid up, cheers for all the work going into this 
Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 6M386289A7989080J)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks chaps, if you let me know as soon as you've sent payment to Richard, it would be much appreciated so i can keep the list updated :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Roll up, Roll up, Get ya lanyards, come on get ya Lanyards!! Only £1.65 each....grab ya self a bargain!! (All said in a londoner accent!!) :thumb:

We have untill the 16th march to get the order!! Thanks to all those who have paid up, ill be designing the name badges over the next few days!!

Thanks again 

Rich


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Is it possible to get one for my plus one? Just name and 'Unenthused' on it?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

svended said:


> Is it possible to get one for my plus one? Just name and 'Unenthused' on it?


:lol: quality

"Plus One"

"Unenthused"
:lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

All sent :thumb: Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 6TB39374UN2485541)

Name on Lanyard in bold as per first image : The Bouncer

ta
J


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> All sent :thumb: Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 6TB39374UN2485541)
> 
> Name on Lanyard in bold as per first image : The Bouncer
> 
> ...


Will they not have your 'real' name then aka 'username'?

i.e.

*Barbara 
AKA 'The Bouncer'*​
:lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Will they not have your 'real' name then aka 'username'?
> 
> i.e.
> 
> ...


Bugger, Busted 

:doublesho


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

svended said:


> Is it possible to get one for my plus one? Just name and 'Unenthused' on it?


Absolutely.... More the merrier!! and :lol::lol::lol: @'Unenthused'


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

4 days till i have to place the order guys!! 12 paid up so far......


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bump on this guys 
Rich, if ive missed anyone off the list that has paid, let me know via PM please :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Just a reminder to anyone coming who would like a lanyard and name badge (£1.65 all in) that tomorrow is the last day for ordering. I will be selling on the day as well as the minimum order is 50 lanyards but you wont have your own name badge!!










Just a reminder of what they look like!! :thumb:

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

I have just PM'ed you mate KDS needs 9 please

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

just sent you money mate :thumb:

thanks for doing this .

i have amended one of the names and added another too .

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Damn forgot to do this am I to late?


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

turboyamaha said:


> Damn forgot to do this am I to late?


Dave, just replied to your PM.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Right guys, order has been placed this morning for 50 lanyards and ill start doing the name badges for the people who have paid up in advance (about 25) so i will have 25 on the day to sell to anyone else interested. If you would still like one then just pm me and i can add a name badge to the list.

Thanks to all those guys who have paid :thumb: I have your name details so will get making the badges. Roll on the 1/4/2012 :thumb:

Rich


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Quick update: The order for the lanyards has been paid for and placed as of this afternoon, so we are all go. I have about 20 spare at the moment so if you are planning on coming and want one of these with your own personal name badge then give me a shout. Only £1.65 each.......

Thanks

Rich


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Can I put the funds directly into your account? As my PayPal is screaming at me for being at ZERO!! :lol:

If so please PM me details and I shall get payment to you ASAP.

thank you 
KARL aka 20vKarlos


----------



## rich_4130 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll take one of the spares. PM sent.

Cheers,
Rich.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

20vKarlos said:


> Can I put the funds directly into your account? As my PayPal is screaming at me for being at ZERO!! :lol:
> 
> If so please PM me details and I shall get payment to you ASAP.
> 
> ...


Might be easier to pay on the day Karl, Ill sort a name badge out for you anyways! :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Guys just a bump for the Lanyards. 

With just over a week to go, is there anyone else who is attending this meet who would like a name badge and lanyard designed specifically for this day?
Total cost is ....... £1.65 each. If so, just PM and we'll talk money :thumb:

Thanks to all who have already paid, just in the process of designing the name badges. 

See you all soon guys

Rich


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

With only 5 days to go till the big day, i have had confirmation that i will receive the lanyards tomorrow! The company i have dealt with for these have been exceptional and i highly recommend using them again for any future events, if required! Anyways hope you all have your wallets at the ready for what looks to be a fun and informative day, and think we all owe a big thanks to Kev and Kelly for organising this day!!

See you all sunday

Rich


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Kobeone said:


> With only 5 days to go till the big day, i have had confirmation that i will receive the lanyards tomorrow! The company i have dealt with for these have been exceptional and i highly recommend using them again for any future events, if required! Anyways hope you all have your wallets at the ready for what looks to be a fun and informative day, and think we all owe a big thanks to Kev and Kelly for organising this day!!
> 
> See you all sunday
> 
> Rich


I agree! Lets just hope the weather holds!!:thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Wahoo....Lanyards have arrived and name badges designed (with thanks to Kelly for the graphics :thumb If you are interested in one, then you can pay on the day but just let me know so i can do the name badge. Last day for name badges will be Friday as im working saturday and cleaning the car saturday afternoon :detailer:

Just a quick thanks to all who have already paid up and supported with the lanyards. :thumb:

See you all Sunday

Rich


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Good to see Lanyards all sorted.. Looking forward to this.. Especially as a Newbie.. So what's the plan with finding u and taking ownership of the said lanyards...!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Hercs74 said:


> Good to see Lanyards all sorted.. Looking forward to this.. Especially as a Newbie.. So what's the plan with finding u and taking ownership of the said lanyards...!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent question!! Maybe he will just be wearing all of them!!!:thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll be getting there for 9, so i should be hanging around near the front. Obviously i'll have my Lanyard on, and ill be the guy with a fist full of blue lanyards :thumb:

thanks

Rich


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Kobeone said:


> I'll be getting there for 9, so i should be hanging around near the front. Obviously i'll have my Lanyard on, and ill be the guy with a fist full of blue lanyards :thumb:
> 
> thanks
> 
> Rich


Good man!!


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Right then gentlemen, with only 1 day to go, all lanyards are now prepped and ready to go, name badges and all (including -PJB- 's extra :thumb so come find me on the day to collect your little memento of the day!!

Looking forward to meeting you all!

Rich


----------

